# Auburn Hills, Michigan: Need plow driver & shovelers



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Auburn Hills, Michigan - we need 1-2 plow truck drivers and several walk crew members. Anyone who joins us, if they are good will be asked to join full time spring 07 for the year. Please reply or PM if interested. Pay depends on experience.


----------



## nickr42 (Jan 21, 2006)

*truck and driver ?*

Are you looking for a driver or a driver with a truck/plow?
If you need a man with a plow truck feel free to let me know. I live right off Auburn and church hill.


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*snowplowing*

 my name is john I'm in warren an can be any those places . have 2006 Chev 2500hd with westeren plow an snoX 375. looking for work to sub my retirement call me if you can use me .can work 24hr on call no problen. my number is 586-530-1959 or586-573-6609. look forward to meeting.


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm in shelby township, and can drive a plow and or salt/shovel...
thanks
dan


----------

